# Replacing The Army's Heavy Equipment



## suffolkowner (3 Sep 2020)

the article describes the plan to replace the army's heavy equipment over 18 different classes but I didn't see the total number of equipment. Be nice to have a better breakdown of whats involved. How much use would medium to large equipment even get and would it not be better to subcontract that work out?

I would rate Caterpillar and John Deere a tie with Komatsu quite a bit behind in my opinion, depending on the type of equipment needed/used. Not sure who else could really match up

https://canadianarmytoday.com/heavy-load-replacing-the-armys-bulldozers-and-backhoes/

EDIT: fixed the capitalization in title.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2020)

suffolkowner said:
			
		

> the article describes the plan to replace the army's heavy equipment over 18 different classes but I didn't see the total number of equipment. Be nice to have a better breakdown of whats involved. How much use would medium to large equipment even get and would it not be better to subcontract that work out?
> 
> I would rate Caterpillar and John Deere a tie with Komatsu quite a bit behind in my opinion, depending on the type of equipment needed/used. Not sure who else could really match up
> 
> https://canadianarmytoday.com/heavy-load-replacing-the-armys-bulldozers-and-backhoes/



Imagery is misleading.  This is for military equipment - capable of being armoured and intended as deployable assets potentially into harm's way.  Not for tootling around the base pouring gravel around a culvert.


----------



## suffolkowner (3 Sep 2020)

ahh! makes sense 18 classes of equipment still seems like a lot but interesting. It shouldn't be a hard procurement though, hopefully an easy win for the army


----------



## MilEME09 (3 Sep 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Imagery is misleading.  This is for military equipment - capable of being armoured and intended as deployable assets potentially into harm's way.  Not for tootling around the base pouring gravel around a culvert.



Its a pretty comprehensive program, its not just heavy engineering equipment, its airfield equipment,  etc...  some of this program is about replacement of some items used on bases but mostly its common heavy equipment the CAF needs in the field. More details on ACIMS for those with DWAN acces, the replacement of most of our base maintenance type heavy equipment is included in the LVM project.


----------



## Rifleman62 (12 Jul 2021)

Here is an idea to replace Cdn Army's equip. High jack a train.








						Virtual Railfan - LIVE | EB Military Train east of Flagstaff, AZ (BNSF Seligman Sub)
					

EB Military Train east of Flagstaff, AZ (BNSF Seligman Sub)




					www.facebook.com


----------

